# Lakengren Fishing



## Buckeye Bass (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello!

I have a friend who has a house on Lakengren near Eaton, OH and had the pleasure of fishing it a few times last year. After some quick searches I have found very little info on the lake (maps, depth, tips, etc). I saw a few members from older threads (2008 and before) talking about fishing there, but those OGFers haven't been active for 3+ years. I was wondering if anyone fishes this lake regularly, has experience on it or has any available resources that could help me out as we were not very successful in our few outings! 

Also, if you live there or fish there often and have a boat and would be willing to take out 2 young guys I would love to get in touch sometime this spring/summer/fall. I have been a bank fisher for years and fished in kayaks at Lakengren last year but have never fished on a fishing boat (ever) and would love the experience. 

Anyways, any info helps and I do appreciate it!

Cheers,

Buckeye Bass


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

cant help as Im not an owner there but live not too far from there and always talk to folks who fish out there, I guess the bass fishing has improved over the last few years and is pretty decent now as is the perch and crappie fishing, Ive thought about buying a lot out there to fish the lake bu the lot you can get for about 5k, that's not the problem, its all the over fees that you have to pay every year that kill ya, last I checked a few years back was gonna run at least 900 more a year just to keep the lot ( sewer, lake access fees , boat fee, grass cutting, maintenance, HOA fees etc.) its crazy...

Salmonid


----------



## Buckeye Bass (Apr 13, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> cant help as Im not an owner there but live not too far from there and always talk to folks who fish out there, I guess the bass fishing has improved over the last few years and is pretty decent now as is the perch and crappie fishing, Ive thought about buying a lot out there to fish the lake bu the lot you can get for about 5k, that's not the problem, its all the over fees that you have to pay every year that kill ya, last I checked a few years back was gonna run at least 900 more a year just to keep the lot ( sewer, lake access fees , boat fee, grass cutting, maintenance, HOA fees etc.) its crazy...
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks for the response, Salmonid. Yea, what i've heard is that they increased the size limit on some of the bass and a few other fish. Hopefully that helped out with the populations. Wasn't aware of what the costs were like to live/own property there! It is a nice, calm lake as there is no wake past dusk so hopefully I can get out there some more this year!


----------

